# Home made show wax



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

So yesterday I fitted the hard top to the TT for winter, today it got a good clean and I decided to put a coat of a home brewed show wax on that I had been given. Here are the results.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Thank you James


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job the roadster looks 8) with the hardtop fitted


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Cheers Andy I think the hard top really adds to the roadster. Thing is today's been great so roof should have been down :evil:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dingabell said:


> Cheers Andy I think the hard top really adds to the roadster. Thing is today's been great so roof should have been down :evil:


I know put my hardtop on for ADI [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Not to worry, looking at the weather it's all down hill from today


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

Your TT looks stunning Andy :mrgreen:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dingabell said:


> Your TT looks stunning Andy :mrgreen:


Cheers I thought painting it yellow would look to much so went with the gloss black as you can see :lol:


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree you need a bit of contrast. When I had mine painted I definitely didn't want it Nimbus but also didn't want it black so went with a dark graphite with a nice fleck in it, it really blings when cleaned and waxed. 8)


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

It looks lovely  Are you going to give your 'home brew wax' recipe? :wink:


----------



## Dingabell (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm afraid it's not mine  , it was given to me by a friend who wanted a good wax but wasn't prepared to spend the sort of money they cost. He started experimenting and is still experimenting, since he gave me that pot he's revised it about 15 times :lol: So going to get his latest concoction and see how that goes.

Colin


----------

